# triviale fragen - elemente ändern.



## kb (2. Dez 2006)

hi! ich werd aus java script net so ganz schlau ..

ich hab oben im script tag stehen:


```
document.getElementByID('menu1').style.backgroundColor='#000000';
```
natürlich gibts weiter unten im dokument dann:

```
<td class="contentmenu" id="menu1" ...
```

wieso kann ich die farbe da nich ändern? das wäre wichtig, da ich je nach übergebenem parameter ein anders menüfeld farbig hinterlegen will.
natürlich is da jetz noch keine if anweisung usw, aber brauch ich mir da noch garkeine gedanken machen, wenn ich das element nichtmal einfach so ändern kann ..








zweite frage:

nehmen wir an var admin = 0;
dann möchte ich eine ganze menge an buttons / elemente ausblenden. bzw. bei 1 einblenden.
mir is klar das ich die elemente dann noch irgendwie "kennzeichnen" muss, wie mach ich das am besten?



das dient allein der optik, natürlich werden serverseitig genug sicherheitsabfragen gemacht.


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Dez 2006)

kb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> var admin = 0;dann möchte ich *eine ganze menge* an buttons / elemente ausblenden. bzw. bei 1 einblenden.



Ich lehne mich zwar weit aus dem Fenster
(besonders da ich keine Ahnung von JavaScript habe),
aber ich behaupte einfach mal, daß JavaScript für derartiges
heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist; so etwas sollte mittlerweile
ausschließlich serverseitig (JSP, ASP, ...) programmiert werden.

Nicht umsonst kommt ebay vollkommen ohne JavaScript aus.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich Blödsinn labere.  :shock:


----------



## Gast (5. Dez 2006)

ja das is mir schon klar, aber ich setz schon soviel um mit php - das ich das einfach auf einfache art ausblenden lassen will - wenn nich eine option 1 is die ich mit php setze und ins javascript tag schreibe.

serverseitig wird ja genug abgefragt - und so müsst ich in meiner ausgabe nochmals unterscheiden zwischen admin und nicht admin


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Dez 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und so müsst ich in meiner ausgabe nochmals unterscheiden zwischen admin und nicht admin



Und genau das ist es was auf keinen Fall clientseitig (JavaScript)
gemacht werden darf.

Jeder Browser kann denn JavaScript code anzeigen und es wäre
ein leichtes für mittelbegabte den HTML/JavaScript-Code so umzuschreiben,
daß er/sie sich selbst als admin ausgeben kann.


----------

